# Sim City: Kommt der Offline-Modus jetzt doch?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Kommt der Offline-Modus jetzt doch?*

					Schon gestern berichteten wir über eine Umfrage von Maxis, die die Stimmung bei den Spielern abklopft. In der wird auch explizit ein Offline-Modus erwähnt, der das Spiel von den Servern trennt. Scheinbar steht die Funktion im Zusammenhang mit einem verbesserten Baukastenmodus, der Schönarchitekten mehr Möglichkeiten für eine perfekte Stadt liefern soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Kommt der Offline-Modus jetzt doch?*


----------



## ilchy (5. Juli 2013)

Image tagged in memes,that would be great - Imgflip
nuff said


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Hört hier jetzt also doch mal auf die Kunden?
Wobei nein, denn die  Sachen wisst ihr schon seit ihr das Game rausgebracht habt.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. Juli 2013)

Sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen ich spiele momentan Cities XL.(nicht perfekt aber da kann man wenigsten Städte bauen) Ein Entwickler welcher so wenig Content wie Maxis für so viel Geld raushaut wird nicht unterstützt.(Luftschiff DLC)


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2013)

Bis ich mir irgendwann die GotY hol, hat Sim City rießige Maps und ist offline spielbar. Ich muss mich nur gedulden.


----------



## Sight (5. Juli 2013)

Würde das kommen, würde ich sogar wieder anfangen zu zocken, Nach dem 4! Städte  zurückgesetzt oder fast komplett gelöscht wurden, durch tolles Online speichern, habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Bis ich mir irgendwann die GotY hol, hat Sim City rießige Maps und ist offline spielbar. Ich muss mich nur gedulden.


 
Und ja, größere Maps wären echt angebracht!


----------



## Lg3 (5. Juli 2013)

Ob es offline spielbar ist, ist ja wohl eine sache die einen ziemlich am A*sch vorbeigehen kann! Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme damit das man dauerhaft online seien muss es ist auch noch nie eine Stadt von mir verschwunden. Schliesslich macht Online mit seinen Freunden spielen bei sim city eh viel mehr spaß ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen in einer Region alleine zu bauen , stelle ich mir ziemlich öde vor, die multiplayer komponente ist der einzige kaufgrund für mich gewesen! Aber eine sehr wichtige sache wo die sich drum kümmern sollten ist GRÖßERE STÄDTE die Städte sind einfach viel zu klein!!


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Juli 2013)

Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre das Spiel aus Sicht von EA nicht mehr beliebt genug, um weiterhin die Server am Laufen zu halten. Und deshalb tut man jetzt so, als würde man auf das hören, was die Spieler schon seit Release wollen und ihnen etwas gutes tun.

Ich denke EA wird mit der Serverauslastung einfach nicht zufrieden sein und jetzt noch schnell einen Offline-Modus ins Spiel frickeln, damit man die Serverkapazitäten langsam reduzieren kann. Und gleichzeitig nutzt man dies um sich bei den Spielern einzuschmeicheln.

Nice Try, EA


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Juli 2013)

CitiesXL ist meiner Meinung nach zur Zeit wirklich das bessere SimCity.
Abgesehen vom Offline-Modus fehlen mir beim SimCity größere Städte, U-Bahnen, Bugfixing bei so kuriosen Problemen wie den Bussen, die immer in der Gruppe fahren und den korrekten Angaben zur Bevälkerung oder der Entsorgung ("Virtuelle" Fakebürger und es werden 14.000 von 7.000 Abfalltonnen geleert ). Vorher kauf ich es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

Wo keiner dem Spiel eine Träne hinterher weint kommt jetzt Gönnerhaft  der Offlinemodus? Das muss andere Gründe haben, der Fisch stinkt bekanntlich vom Kopf. Ich bin so lange ohne ausgekommen da werde ich es weiterhin verschmerzen können es nicht zu besitzen.


----------



## Ahab (5. Juli 2013)

Erst die Nutzer gegen Bezahlung (!) quälen, dann nachfragen und Zugeständnisse machen und sich womöglich noch als Heilsbringer aufspielen. 

Gibt es eigentlich sonst noch eine Wirtschaftsbranche, in der man sowas machen kann, ohne geteert, gefedert und in den Abgrund geschubst zu werden? 



Hmm. SM & Bondage geht irgendwie ziemlich in die gleiche Richtung...


----------



## Noctua (5. Juli 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Erst die Nutzer gegen Bezahlung (!) quälen, dann nachfragen und Zugeständnisse machen und sich womöglich noch als Heilsbringer aufspielen.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich sonst noch eine Wirtschaftsbranche, in der man sowas machen kann, ohne geteert, gefedert und in den Abgrund geschubst zu werden?


 
Vor allem da wo man direkt mit dem Endkunden zu tun hat.


----------



## Cosmas (5. Juli 2013)

und noch ein grund mehr, das spiel weiterhin zu ignorieren und von meinem rechner fernzuhalten...

noch vor release, wurde schon der nicht vorhandene offline modus bemängelt und schon kurz danach, die funktionalität des onlinezwangs ad absurdum geführt, aber man wollte ja unbedingt seine gängelungen und co, als "features" verkaufen und baute ein extrem verbuggtes spiel, das zum einen völlig am kunden vorbei und auf melkkuh entwickelt wurde und nun...schiebt man zum anderen das nach, was von anfang an verlangt und bemängelt wurde und lässt sich das auch noch bezahlen...

SIM City war schon immer ein metropolen-und nicht dorf-bauer und immer offline, aber man muss das ja erstmal alles umdrehen...aber egal, der name zieht ja immernoch und millionen dummer und ignoranter käufer, können ja nicht irren oder?

verarsche und abzocke von vorne bis hinten...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juli 2013)

Cities XL ist besser !! auch wenns nicht 4 CPU Kerne unterstützt


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2013)

Pff, die bekommen kein Chance mehr von mir !

The Sim Servers are Down. BRING THAT MOTHERF***KER UP! - YouTube


----------



## Infernal-jason (5. Juli 2013)

Nicht mal geschenkt würde, ich des spielen. Simcity ist das beste bsp für das schlechteste Spiel allerzeiten.

Punkte:

-Kunden verärgern:
Leute die offline spielen wollen , leben noch in der Steinzeit.

-Dreist belügen:
Simcity daten werden vom EA server mitgerechnet und daswegen braucht man onlinezwang, dass nach 2 wochen wiederlegt wurde.
Simcity liefert eine komplexe simulation, wo alle bewohner einzel simuliert wird und jeder sein eigenes Leben hat. Das auch wiederlegt wurde.

-Überteuert:
- Der Preis beim release war glaub ich 60-70€ und das für ein pc spiel.

-Kunden ignorieren
-Viele haben sich über die kleinen bauflächen beschwert, doch diese werden bis heute ignoriert.

Und jetzt auf einmal, wollen sie auf den Kunden hören? 
Da sag ich ich eher: BULLSHIT
Die wollen ganz einfach paar weitere spiele vk und versuchen jetzt die verfechter des offline modus heraus zu locken.


----------



## beercarrier (5. Juli 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre das Spiel aus Sicht von EA nicht mehr beliebt genug, um weiterhin die Server am Laufen zu halten. Und deshalb tut man jetzt so, als würde man auf das hören, was die Spieler schon seit Release wollen und ihnen etwas gutes tun.
> 
> Ich denke EA wird mit der Serverauslastung einfach nicht zufrieden sein und jetzt noch schnell einen Offline-Modus ins Spiel frickeln, damit man die Serverkapazitäten langsam reduzieren kann. Und gleichzeitig nutzt man dies um sich bei den Spielern einzuschmeicheln.
> 
> Nice Try, EA



und wenn schon, endlich mal wieder was von ea das funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Spinal (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe Sim City voller Begeisterung gespielt. Ungefähr zwei Tage lang. Dann war meine zweite "Stadt" fertig und mangels Interaktion mit der ersten Stadt und somit vielen doppelten Gebäuden hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf eine dritte Stadt. Solche Threads erinnern mich immer wieder daran, dass ich das Spiel überhaupt mal gekauft habe.

Solange es keine größeren Städte gibt, interessiert mich der Offline Modus gar nicht mal so sehr, geschweige denn irgendwelcher andere Content.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Juli 2013)

Also wenn die den jetzt von sich aus rausbringen würden, müsste sich doch wirklich auch der letzte EA-Käufer an der Nase genommen fühlen. Wie war das mit .... Nö Nö Offline-Modus ist nicht möglich nono... 
Manchen muss der Konzern echt erst ein komplett zugeschi**enes Dixie Klo überm Kopf entleeren bevor er merkt dass genau dieser Inhalt das ist was er von EA erwarten kann... aber ich vermute selbst da würden einige noch anfangen die Vorteile davon aufzuzählen


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2013)

Ohne Origin würd ich es kaufen


----------



## edaknik (5. Juli 2013)

Auch ohne Origin würde ich es nicht kaufen... Hm, vielleicht für 2-3 € doch, nein, lieber nicht, hab ja noch die Vorgänger .


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Juli 2013)

Das Schlimme ist das ein User es wohl geschafft hat and die Daten der Zukünnftigen Ungefähren Dlc´s ranzukommen in den Spiele Daten.

Da stehen genau die Sachen drin die sie in ihrer achso so Tollen Umfrage gestellt haben,aso es sollen wo um die 30 Verschieden sein.


----------



## Andrej (6. Juli 2013)

Solange es keine Städte gibt,wird es nicht gekauft,auch wenn es einen Offline Modus geben wird.


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Juli 2013)

@Andrej häh wat is?Städte gibts schon nur zu kleine^^

Aso hier mal 2 Links

Snippets from the Dev Beta Code (Plus list of upcoming DLC?) : SimCity
Probable Future DLC List - SimCity 5 - Neoseeker Forums


----------



## Andrej (6. Juli 2013)

@Shmendrick
Das ist es ja.In meinen Augen sind es keine Städte sondern Dörfer.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. Juli 2013)

1. Diese kleinen Dörfer haben für mich nichts aber auch garnichts mit Sim City Feeling zu tun
2. Diese Einsicht kommt um einiges zu spät denn heute kenne ich die ganzen Mängel des Spiel's und würde es ohnehin nichtmehr kaufen wollen
3. Der Preis der für das Spiel von EA aufgerufen wird ist etwa 75% über dem was es mir max wert wäre

Also sorry ich bleib lieber bei meinen alten Sim City Teilen in denen ich noch etwas bekommen habe für meine paar Euro. Spiele heute noch gerne auf SNES mein erstes Sim City vor dem ich als kleiner Junge noch gesessen bin und lange gebraucht habe um zu verstehen was die überhaupt von mir wollen. 

LG


----------



## keinnick (6. Juli 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre das Spiel aus Sicht von EA nicht mehr beliebt genug, um weiterhin die Server am Laufen zu halten. Und deshalb tut man jetzt so, als würde man auf das hören, was die Spieler schon seit Release wollen und ihnen etwas gutes tun.
> 
> Ich denke EA wird mit der Serverauslastung einfach nicht zufrieden sein und jetzt noch schnell einen Offline-Modus ins Spiel frickeln, damit man die Serverkapazitäten langsam reduzieren kann. Und gleichzeitig nutzt man dies um sich bei den Spielern einzuschmeicheln.
> 
> Nice Try, EA


 
So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Aber ja, das könnte bei EA sogar hinkommen


----------

